# Fresh from the Skunk Works - Above Top Secret - the TSV808 Vemuram



## Fingolfen (Jul 13, 2022)

Ryan has completely outdone himself this time. I just finished up his "Above Top Secret" project - an amazing clone of the always expensive, but now ridiculously expensive Ibanez TSV808 Vemuram.





As is typical for most Tone Geek builds, he includes a BOM of recommended components to as closely as possible replicate the original. I went with his BOM which includes a variety of high end resistors (including a couple of 1/2W resistors), mica capacitors, axial film capacitors, and solid polymer capacitors rather than traditional electrolytic capacitors. The only modification from the original circuit I went with is the recommended change of the reverse polarity protection diode - using a 1N5817 rather than a 1N4148. This gives the pedal a bit more headroom. The only issue I encountered is there is a misprint on the silkscreen on the first run of PCBs (though the BOM and instructions are correct) - the silkscreen calls out a JRC4558D op amp when it should be an OPA2134PA.





There is no daughter board for the 3PDT switch, so it has to be hand wired. For the poles of the switch which had to be connected, I just went ahead and used jumper wire and saved pickup wire for the longer runs. While there are holes set up on the board for input and output grounds, the recommended wiring diagram utilizes a star ground on the input like most AionFX boards. 





As with most Tone Geek projects, this one includes a face plate as well, and from that faceplate you can see genius of this particular design. Rather than the Bass and Saturation controls being small trimmers requiring a screwdriver on the back of the unit, they're pots which can be adjusted as easily as the rest of the controls. The same goes for the clipping dip switches, they're now on the front of the unit as well. 

More backstory and gory details at the blog: https://steggostudios.blogspot.com/2022/07/above-top-secret-cloning-vemuram-tsv808.html


----------



## Robert (Jul 13, 2022)

Nice looking build! 

Wheew, I just got one of these to trace, when I saw your post I was like "Oh s**t! Waste of money!  🤦‍♂️"... but apparently he doesn't want to release the schematic?     Back to tracing I go!


----------



## cooder (Jul 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> Nice looking build!
> 
> Wheew, I just got one of these to trace, when I saw your post I was like "Oh s**t! Waste of money!  🤦‍♂️"... but apparently he doesn't want to release the schematic?     Back to tracing I go!


Edit: wrong screenshot... back to tracing... looking forward to it.


----------



## Robert (Jul 13, 2022)

Different PCB, that's for the Jan Ray clone.

I don't mind doing the trace myself, I just thought it had become redundant and pointless.

Although I must admit.... this makes me want to trace that PCB next to see why and what we're not wanting to release.

I realize it sounds hypocritical considering how slow I am to get schematics published, but I don't think I've ever said that I'm just _not_ going to share a schematic at all because I decided not to.   But hey, it's his trace and he can do what he wants with it.  It's not for me to tell him to give his work away for free.   (But rest assured, the schematic _is_ coming regardless)

Now back to @Fingolfen's excellent build report!


----------



## DAJE (Jul 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> but apparently he doesn't want to release the schematic


*Top Secret*; it's in the very name.


----------



## Fingolfen (Jul 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> Different PCB, that's for the Jan Ray clone.
> 
> I don't mind doing the trace myself, I just thought it had become redundant and pointless.
> 
> ...


... the Jay Ray clone is likely next on the work bench...


----------



## Robert (Jul 13, 2022)

It's puzzling that the description says "I can confirm that this circuit is unique and does not share too much with the Timmy/Jan Ray." ...

Isn't it a modified TS808?   Why would you compare it to a Timmy and not a TS808?   And how can it be unique?

Oh curiosity... I'm not ready to start on this one but dammit now I feel like I have to shove EVERYTHING off of my de


----------



## Robert (Jul 13, 2022)

OK, maybe I shouldn't have knocked my keyboard and monitor off, we're back.

Most importantly.... How do you like it?


----------



## Fingolfen (Jul 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> OK, maybe I shouldn't have knocked my keyboard and monitor off, we're back.
> 
> Most importantly.... How do you like it?


I've only gotten to play with it for about a half hour or so, but I'm really liking it. The more aggressive clipping option gives you a light distortion if you want it, but you can back it off and get more of a traditional overdrive as well. I love the fact that all of the controls are on the top as well.


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 13, 2022)

Dale resistors? Vishay caps? BB op-amp? Someone's fancy  






Seriously though, looks fabulous.


----------



## Fingolfen (Jul 13, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> Dale resistors? Vishay caps? BB op-amp? Someone's fancy
> 
> Seriously though, looks fabulous.



... don't forget the silver micas.... 





(Given my studio name, you _had _to know that was coming...   )


----------



## Robert (Jul 13, 2022)

Fancy?   You don't know nothin about _fancy_.

I sprung for the 13 cent 100nF box film caps from Tayda on my last build.   Bought them all so now you suckers are suck with the 9 cent ones.

Sorry.....


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jul 13, 2022)

After reading about this wonderful build, I'm tempted to build one of these. But...ugg! Trying really hard to resist. Feel like a crack addict. "Come-on man! Just one more build! I promise it'll be the last one!"


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 13, 2022)

This dude loves him some John Mayer.


----------



## Fingolfen (Jul 13, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> This dude loves him some John Mayer.


Tone Geek is a huge John Mayer fan... I'm more of a Gilmour / Lifeson fan, but Mayer has some great toys...


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 13, 2022)

Fingolfen said:


> Tone Geek is a huge John Mayer fan... I'm more of a Gilmour / Lifeson fan, but Mayer has some great toys...



Yeah definitely not a bad thing. He surely has some great tones. Gilmour and Lifeson are my faves too. 

Would love the build that amp one day.


----------



## Fingolfen (Jul 13, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> Yeah definitely not a bad thing. He surely has some great tones. Gilmour and Lifeson are my faves too.
> 
> Would love the build that amp one day.


I'm actually working on it. The PCBs are done, I just need to finish all of the off board stuff... I'd built my component cart (go searching, I posted it a while back) so I could have a space to build the amp, and haven't gotten back to the amp... *DOH*


----------

